# R35 Brembo Caliper Bracket set - Group Buy



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

As owners of the R35 are selling off their OEM Brembos this seems a very cost effective upgrade for the Skyline be it 32/33/34. I am aware there are a few people who have already got the setup and looking at bracket options.

I am in the process of getting a set of brackets made from aircraft spec alloy billet and will be hard anodised and supplied with bolts. Unlike some of the other brakets these will not have fitting issues and will be designed properly.

If I can get 6 people I can do a group buy and get these brackets made up for around £770-£790. If I get more maye able to get them a bit cheaper.

PS I have spoken to Mook about this thread and is ok with it.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Details of the brackets like grade of metal and accessories provided in this sale together with some photos would be really helpful for your sale mate.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

hi is that 770-790 per person? 
are they CNC'd or are they hand made on a milling machine? 

Kind Regards James


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CNC machined and hard anodised. I want to get an idea of how many people would be up for this, mine are being made and should have pictures very soon. So if people can show interest then we can get these sorted out.

No accessories, proper bolts and brackets is what will be supplied front and rear.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Are the same brackets and bolts supplied for BNR32, BCNR33, and BNR34? Because the stock bolts for the front calipers are different sizes.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The one I am having made up is using 14mm bolts as I had R34 calipers. Personally I would use a bigger 14mm bolt setup on these R35 front calipers and it is straightforward to drill your hub out to 14mm from 12mm.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Jayman said:


> hi is that 770-790 per person?
> are they CNC'd or are they hand made on a milling machine?
> 
> Kind Regards James


Yes, per person.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm Interested, hope more than 6 show interest as I would love to see this price drop.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Depends how much genuine and confirmed interest I get. When you look at the bigger picture, your paying the price for a set of 4 brackets that have been made using CNC. Yes its a lot of money, Endless R in Japan was selling just the fronts for £800+ but price it up, how much would you spend on a set of Alcons or APs for a Skyline R32/33/34? 3-3.5k all in. How much is a good used set of R35 brakes? £1500 for a complete set? So still works out better. I was speaking to someone the otherday who has vast experience in Motorsport and engineering as well as with AP, Alcon, Brembo and other braking system and he told me the R35 Brembo is a very very good caliper.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Depends how much genuine and confirmed interest I get. When you look at the bigger picture, your paying the price for a set of 4 brackets that have been made using CNC. Yes its a lot of money, Endless R in Japan was selling just the fronts for £800+ but price it up, how much would you spend on a set of Alcons or APs for a Skyline R32/33/34? 3-3.5k all in. How much is a good used set of R35 brakes? £1500 for a complete set? So still works out better. I was speaking to someone the otherday who has vast experience in Motorsport and engineering as well as with AP, Alcon, Brembo and other braking system and he told me the R35 Brembo is a very very good caliper.


The R35 caliper is very close to the Brembo 6 pot GT aftermarket item.









FWIW I have recently had some brackets made up (only for the front to be fair) and it cost a lot less than the costs you are quoting. From memory I think that the brackets were about £120 per corner. Might be worth giving Bob a shout!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I did investigate this on prices, but the R35 calipers are very big also they use 3 mounting points. If people can get them cheaper thats their descision at the end of the day. 

But this is what I am offering here as a group buy.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you think you can get them cheaper please do shop around. The ones TR racing had made, very poor quality these are being sold for £800. Just so people know. The brackets are not threaded and have a nut and bolt also the strength on the front is somewhat lacking. ROMIT quoted over a £1000 for these brackets. So just to clear any misconceptions.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

In retrospec perhaps I should have PM'd you.

Didn't mean to disrupt your group buy!


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

I think that Cris has a point here.

If You know someone who is good milling and so on and has a CNC machine, it's not the problem. Just draw a CAD model, compile it into the machine language and get him the code. Now the most expensive part would be the material because i guess it would take 1 hour per part, but the price Cris mentioned is definitely a really good one.

If You take the prices from endless or so as reference it's because they are a company and try to sell products. if they sell only 3 or for 4 front sets (i.e. a very low quantity) a year, they need to raise the prices in order to cover their expenses (and since they are a company with few employees and a webpage and domain and probably a storage room and and and, than it's obvious why the prices are high).

Your price is at the moment the lowest I have read about, but I will ask around 

Cheers!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

How does the R35 rear handbrake mechasism work compared to the R32/3/4?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Totally different dimensions need new backing plate shoes springs etc.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

So to do a R35 brake conversion on all four corners you'd need 4 brackets and the parts to convert the handbrake. I guess you could convert to a small separate mechanical caliper like this: http://stadium.weblogsinc.com/autoblog/hirezpics/W8_cutaway_large04.JPG


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

You could do this, but it only adds more unsprung mass! And more parts to buy! I think the best solution is to weld in a ring into the discs!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

or maybe put R35 two piece rotors on a custom bell....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

dA_RoB said:


> You could do this, but it only adds more unsprung mass! And more parts to buy! I think the best solution is to weld in a ring into the discs!


Three options get a steel ring welded in, new alloy bells or new alloy bells with a bolt in steel ring or get an r35 handbrake setup. Roughly 300 for each of those options.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

These are the ones the are doing the rounds at the moment and are the same as what Aki used he then had to fiddle around with them: £800










One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: First R33 GT-R in Japan with R35 Brakes!

You got the Endless R circa £800










More pictures of ROMITR setup here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/182737-wanted-r35-r34-brembo-kit.html

Someone elses solution here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150355044869259.368532.105250384258&type=1


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Frracer,

Sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt your group buy offer.
I have just got back in Malaysia and a friend of mine have found a place that do this.
They can do for any car but it will be easy if you send an example of the bracket and they can just copied it. I'm not sure what type of material they use.
But I can post a picture of their work.
Price? You will be surprise how cheap it is!
Pm me if you wish.

P/s: I'm just try to help!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

By all means people are free to do as they want, I simply put this thread up as I could have offered people good quality brackets at a good price.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

They don't look that hard to do the hard part is drawing it up.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Alot of the time bud, its a waste of your own time posting group buys on here. All you get is I can get it made cheaper, or my mates brother can do a better job, and blah blah blah. I learned a long time ago not to bother much helping people on here as most of the time your shot down. Although there is a hardcore of people on here who will put money were there mouth is for quality parts, and a hardcore willing to help people. 

Good luck with the group buy, but I think you are wasting your time on here tbh.

Jeff


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You are right mate, that is what I have noticed my brother, my friend, waiting for my dog can also make these cheaper :chuckle:

I saw so many posts where people were asking where to get good quality brackets from you also had people asking every time someone wanted to fits these calipers to their Skylines.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Better off to get them made then sell them at the higher price to those who will snap them up once available.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Better off to get them made then sell them at the higher price to those who will snap them up once available.


+1

You'll have the last laugh!!

TT


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Ignore those people who are trying to discredit and crap this group buy thread you will always get a few who try and ruin things. Best this as suggested is when they are made post some pictures and it will tempt people. I would be interested if I can find a good R35 brake setup for sale.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi frracer,

How's the brackets coming along,have you got a complete set yet.

My tuner is currently getting fronts made but it's a very slow process,and I will probably be waiting until next year for rears.

Please add me in for a set if they can be made in a reasonable time.

I have the callipers and discs ready to go on.

Thanks paul


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Coming along nicely, was sent some pics last night and they are looking good a test fit will be done test week. Should not take too long once the intial set are made subsequent sets dont take long at all.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

....


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent,good news,

Please let me know how to order a set.

Thanks paul


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Will do mate, once I get my ones, I will be in touch on how to order.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

andys made a few brackets up, 
if you ever get stuck give us a pm! 
we have a cnc machine in house! 

and they wont be daft money! 

regards rich


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Coming along nicely, was sent some pics last night and they are looking good a test fit will be done test week. Should not take too long once the intial set are made subsequent sets dont take long at all.


Great work keep me posted and let me know the final price. :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> andys made a few brackets up,
> if you ever get stuck give us a pm!
> we have a cnc machine in house!
> 
> ...


Stop with this mate, how many people have come on here trying to ruin a group buy with claims of making them cheaper? :chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have made it clear before that group buys can only go ahead if they don't undermine a site trader. I.e they can match the terms

Obviously this doesn't apply for bespoke items but it does seem the R35 bracket is a popular subject with lots of people attempting it. 

There is no point in spending fortunes on Something bespoke if there is already a solution closer to home. No doubt this is why people are chipping in. 

FRRACER get them made and I've no doubt they'll sell but don't be afraid to listen to those offering advise as you may find they can do what you want for less effort or cash. 

Mook


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Stop with this mate, how many people have come on here trying to ruin a group buy with claims of making them cheaper? :chairshot


Ruining a group buy?
Sorry if I don't like seeing enthusiasts being ripping off, 
Claims....?! We could make these at near half the price! 
I wasn't trying to sell our services,if he wants any advice no problem, if not no problems!
I'm fully paid trader and have no plans to ruin anything but 
If I can make it cheaper for people I will advice accordingly! 

Regards rich


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

First of all I thought it would have been to go get some brackets made up for others and at a good price compared to figures I have seen ie, the Endless R brackets at £800 just for the fronts plus delivery and import duty you would be looking at touch over £1000. RomIT offered to make these and his price was over £1000 or the old TR racing ones again at £800 price but of poor quality and weakness in its design.

Can you please clarify your comments about ripping people off?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> First of all I thought it would have been to go get some brackets made up for others and at a good price compared to figures I have seen ie, the Endless R brackets at £800 just for the fronts plus delivery and import duty you would be looking at touch over £1000. RomIT offered to make these and his price was over £1000 or the old TR racing ones again at £800 price but of poor quality and weakness in its design.
> 
> Can you please clarify your comments about ripping people off?


To get a one off bracket made and a program drawn up it will be costly, 
It's a expensive job,but we make the Cas brackets and write the program's, we know what it costs and these brackets arnt that complicated compared! we made similar ones for a big brake set up on a r32, brackets + bells! 
So in my eyes it is expensive at around £800 but that said it all depends on cost & which engineering company you go to I suppose! 
Sorry I don't mean to offend.. 
And good luck with the kit! 

Regards rich


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

And I didn't realise it was for front and rear brackets!
My bad!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No worries.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Will post some pictures over the weekend of the brackets and those who want them drop me a pm.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Pictures as promised:










Fitting pictures here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/2058705-post33.html


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Top looking brackets mate, they seem very well made and have the strength on the fronts right where its needed. I'm still waiting for a set of R35 brakes at the right price to come along. Can't wait to do the same to mine.:clap:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent looking brackets,when are these available for group buy,or can you order one set at a time,

Thanks Paul.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

<---- Interested.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I will fit the rear this weekend and confirm all is well. with no issues.

The price I quoted was for 6 as they can do a better price, I can see what they do for two if CT17 also wants a set and put the money down, turn around time would be quick as mine had to be designed, tested etc etc. But remember these are very high quality brackets and not cheap made items and they also come anodised to protect them from the elements and include high tensile bolts not only from caliper to bracket but also bracket to hubs.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

1. purpleskyline
2. CT17

Add your name to the list.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in 

1. purpleskyline 
2. CT17
3. rogerdavis


----------



## rabbit-x (Nov 19, 2013)

is this groupbuy still on?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. purpleskyline 
2. rogerdavis

I bought an Alcon Extreme set up for now.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No people always could buy cheaper from their mate down the road or the famous ex Mclaren engineer who can knock up a set which is F1 standard :chuckle:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> No people always could buy cheaper from their mate down the road or the famous ex Mclaren enginner who can knock up a set which is F1 standard :chuckle:


Always the case mate! :/


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have an order for one set which will be ready in 2 weeks, if anyone else wants a set please let me know now.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Very interested in this conversion, its something I will do to me new GTR first.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> I have an order for one set which will be ready in 2 weeks, if anyone else wants a set please let me know now.


Keep me posted mate, now I know my wheels fit I'll be looking into getting this done


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Its not a general set, it is for a member who wanted a set. If you want please send me a PM. I can order them on Monday.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Right folks, lots of people have been messaging me. If you buy as part of a group buy you will save money as it works out cheaper for the company to make them up all at once.

If we can actually get 5 people and them all made up at the same time, the price will be £790 delivered.

Just to remind you of what you get:










2x Front Brackets
2x Rear Brackets
Full set of Bolts calipers to brackets and brackets to hub.

Also you have the option to get your rear brake bell modified and fitted with an insert to reduce the size. I will have to work out the price of that based on 5people.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Guys, this is still available, let me know if any of you want brackets made up, these are high quality brackets made in the UK and not some cheap kit made in China. More so on the front bracket makes use of all 3 caliper mount holes for support and stiffness.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

If you can get me the parts I could have them drawn up and made for £600 a set lol these are really expensive


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Here we go again LOL

Infact I will wait for the next person you never know his granny might be able to knock out an even cheaper set in her kitchen :chuckle:


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a basic question out of curiosity, what bolts are You using to fix those to the wheel hub?

Cheers!


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a basic question out of curiosity, what bolts are You using to fix those to the wheel hub?
By this i mean the size, thread, length and the class.

Cheers!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There are two types of bolts for the front caliper bracket to hub 14mm for the R34 and 12mm for the R32/33, thread is oem size.. They are cap head high tensile bolts. Rears are the same material, cannot remember off the top of my head but same size as oem.


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

R32 has M12x1.5 45mm Front
R34 has M14x1.5 i guess 45mm as well - front

I'm interessted in the strength grade of the delivered parts. I have seen some guys use 10.9 and the very brave use the standard ones 8.8.

I have bought some M14x1.5 12.9 45mm length so I will have approx 46 of those for sale if someone is interested.
Unfortunately on ebay they go for >20gbp each. I was quoted by two different companies here in Austria and one of them wanted 27***8364;/each and the other one offered me a good deal if I take 50 pieces. So I will have 46 of those for sale for approx. 10-12gbp shipped each but I'm waiting for the delivery and the final price on those 

cheers!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I think they might be 10.9, but just to make a point these guys are specialists in their field, not some back street one man band with a donkey and work closely with the top firms in the Motorsport brake sector.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Bolts are only sold to the trade, if like me you have access to the trade discount norm 65%, like cable sometimes that's 80% . 

Looking forward to getting my brackets , and I have access to cad cam manufacture and design machines for the oil supply industry as I still went with this set. 

Now I just need to paint the calipers , gold I think. LOL


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

double post


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

you have PM


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

UKPAISLEY said:


> Bolts are only sold to the trade, if like me you have access to the trade discount norm 65%, like cable sometimes that's 80% .
> 
> Looking forward to getting my brackets , and I have access to cad cam manufacture and design machines for the oil supply industry as I still went with this set.
> 
> Now I just need to paint the calipers , gold I think. LOL


Gold does looks nice and gives it that OE look :thumbsup:


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Brackets arrived today , spot on. !!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

good stuff :thumbsup:


----------

